# A present for an Rv owner



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Cute for the females

Here


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

And one for the golfers :roll:










:lol: :lol:
this will fuel the A frame debate :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Keep up Jim :lol: :lol: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-18314-0-days0-orderasc-.html

You could have used similar for Dolly :lol: :lol:


----------

